# التذمر هو تمرد وعصيان على الله وهو رفض كامل لقيادة الله للانسان



## ramzy1913 (21 مايو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة://
معني التذمر:-
1-التذمر هو تمرد وعصيان علي الله.
2-التذمر هو رفض كامل لقيادة الله للانسان.
3-التذمر هو اهانه لله ورفض عطاياة.
4-التذمر هو السخط علي الواقع وعدم الرضا.
5- التذمر هو الاستسلام لقيادة الشيطان.
*اسباب التذمر:-
1-ضعف الايمان لانه يقود الانسان الي الشك في اعمال الله.
2-عدم القناعة او عدم الرضا.
3-عدم التسليم الكامل لله.
4-مقارنة الانسان نفسة بالاخرين.
5-الشكوي المستمرة.
6- ضعف الارادة والفشل يسبب التذمر.
*اعراض التذمر:-
1-رفض ارادة الله.
2-الرفض الدائم لقيادة الاخرين.
3-الحقد الدائم والغيرة من الاخرين واشتهاء ما لديهم.
4-النظر الي النواقص واهمال عطايا الله ومواهبه للانسان.
5-الشكوي المستمرة.
6-اعلان العصيان والتمرد علي الله.
*النتائج المترتبة علي التذمر:-
1-التذمر يفصل الانسان علي الله.
2-التذمر يؤدي الي فقدان السلام مع الله ومع الاخرين ومع النفس.
3-يصبح الانسان كثير الشكوي.
4-التذمر يقود الانسان الي الحقد علي الاخرين.
5-التذمر يدمر الارادة ويضعف قدرة الانسان للتصدي للواقع.
6-التذمر يجعل الانسان فريسة سهلة للشيطان.
*علاج التذمر:-
1-درب نفسك علي حياة الشكر.
2-يجب ان يكون فيك روح القناعة وارضا.
3-كن مكتفيا بما انت فية.
4-لا تحتقر عطايا الله لك مهما كانت قليلة.
5-سلم للرب حياتك واتكل علية.
6-اهرب من اي فكر او اي حوار عن التذمر.
*امثلة من الكتاب المقدس عن التذمر:-
1-تذمر قايين لان الله قبل ذبيحة ها بيل.
2-تذمر شعب اسرائيل علي موسي.
3- تذمر ابشالوم علي ابية وطلب الملك لنفسة.
4- تذمر اخوات يوسف علي ابيهم بسبب حبة ليوسف اكثر منهم.
ان شاء الله الموضوع يعجبكم 
صلوا من اجلي يا اخواتي === رمزى

*


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

*علاج التذمر:-
1-درب نفسك علي حياة الشكر.
2-يجب ان يكون فيك روح القناعة وارضا.
3-كن مكتفيا بما انت فية.
4-لا تحتقر عطايا الله لك مهما كانت قليلة.
5-سلم للرب حياتك واتكل علية.
6-اهرب من اي فكر او اي حوار عن التذمر.
*امثلة من الكتاب المقدس عن التذمر:-
1-تذمر قايين لان الله قبل ذبيحة ها بيل.
2-تذمر شعب اسرائيل علي موسي.
3- تذمر ابشالوم علي ابية وطلب الملك لنفسة.
4- تذمر اخوات يوسف علي ابيهم بسبب حبة ليوسف اكثر منهم.


شكرا جدا منتهى الرووووعه


----------



## ramzy1913 (21 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://
اشكرك اخى النهيسى الرب يباركك


----------

